# [revdep-rebuild] problem sur des programmes pas dans portage

## bdouxx

Bonjour

j'ai installé 2 logiciels propriétaires en dehors de portage ( beyond-compare et codewarrior), mais maintenant j'ai cela:

```
# revdep-rebuild -i 

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 40% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/beyondcompare/ext/bcompare_ext_kde.i386.so (requires libQtCore.so.4

libQtGui.so.4

libkdecore.so.5

libkio.so.5)

[ 44% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/bplvisualclx.so.6.9.0 (requires bplrtl.so.6.9)

[ 100% ]                 

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/beyondcompare/ext/bcompare_ext_kde.i386.so not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/beyondcompare/ext/bcompare_ext_kde.i386.so -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/bplvisualclx.so.6.9.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/bplvisualclx.so.6.9.0 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr
```

Mais je ne vois pas trop ce que je suis censé faire pour corriger ce probleme,

```
# locate libQtCore.so.4 

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.8

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4.8.1

# locate libQtGui.so.4 

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4.8

/usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4.8.1

# locate libkdecore.so.5 

/usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5

/usr/lib64/libkdecore.so.5.8.0

# locate libkio.so.5  

/usr/lib64/libkio.so.5

/usr/lib64/libkio.so.5.8.0

# locate bplrtl.so.6.9  

/usr/lib64/bplrtl.so.6.9.0

/usr/local/Freescale/CodeWarrior_MCU_10.2/Drivers/pemicro/libusb_64_32/lib/bplrtl.so.6.9.0

/usr/local/Freescale/CodeWarrior_MCU_10.2/Drivers/pemicro/windriver_32/windriver/lib/bplrtl.so.6.9.0

```

Avez vous une idée?

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai une idée : ces blobs binaires se basent sur des dépendances de librairies trop anciennes par rapport à Portage.

Il faudrait que tu mettes des dépendances vers des versions explicites, mais ça va te freezer ces versions globalement.

Pour beyond Compare, j'ai une alternative : Meld.

Et pour CodeWarrior, je te propose de créer un chroot rien que pour lui, ou une machine virtuelle.

----------

